# Green oak frame for wood fired oven. WIP



## EddieJ (23 Aug 2013)

This is a little project that I'm doing for my self, and is a WIP. 

This a quick sketch of how it should look when finished.







And this is some of the oak. Section size is 215mm x 215mm






Finished posts and one of the bottom plates.


----------



## EddieJ (23 Aug 2013)

Start of the main frame erection.








Main framed finished.





For speed the knee bracing is just bolted on. I also cheated with the top plates as they are secured down with 16mm stainless rod.

.


----------



## EddieJ (23 Aug 2013)

Shuttering in place ready for concrete.




Two layers of A142 mesh in place, one third up, and one third down. The shuttering is also slightly arched, to give a bridge type effect to the underside of the concrete and to add further compressive strength. The mesh is also suspended from the top plates by stainless lock wire, so avoiding the using of benches etc.




The finished concrete, and the project up to date.





The next job is to remove the top plates, so that I can start the main oven build. Once finished they can go back on, and I can then set out the roof, which will be full hip ends.

.


----------



## EddieJ (23 Aug 2013)

A quick profile view of what will eventually become a Pompeii oven.


----------



## grandad211 (23 Aug 2013)

Looks really good, pizza oven?


----------



## EddieJ (23 Aug 2013)

grandad211":1gafa03r said:


> Looks really good, pizza oven?




Pizza, bread, slow roasts, and whatever else that I can think of. 

I should have added that the reason for me choosing to make the frame from oak, is that I really hate the block and brick bomb shelter/coal bunker look that many people use. Obviously oak it isn't the easiest material of choice and it took longer to make than I had first thought, but it should be an interesting build.


----------



## Woodchips2 (23 Aug 2013)

There are ovens and there are ovens but that is in a class of its own !

Will the oven be clay?

Regards Keith


----------



## Flynnwood (23 Aug 2013)

EddieJ":37xr452l said:


> grandad211":37xr452l said:
> 
> 
> > Looks really good, pizza oven?
> ...



Kleftiko (24 hours cooking time) is one of my favourites. When can I place an order?  

That's a cracking good job you are doing.


----------



## billybuntus (23 Aug 2013)

I'm very envious of both your oven and your time to come up with and carry out such a project. Also the small matter of space to accommodate such a beast. Very nice chap.


----------



## EddieJ (23 Aug 2013)

Billybuntus, sadly I haven't really had the time, and it was something that I wish that I hadn't started. I'm over that now though, but still need to get some spare cash together to start the build proper.

Flynwood, I'll have to Google Kleftiko in a minute, but what ever it is, if it takes 24 hours cooking time, I bet that it is going to be good. 

The Eriba Turner, I'll try and find a photo of someone else's build to post up, but basically it is going to have refractory bricks inside, and stock bricks on the outside. Originally I had thought about trying to market them, but I think that after taking build time and material costs into account, they would just be too expensive. In a way there has been far more work gone into making the oven frame than there is when I make these for people.


----------



## Tierney (29 Aug 2013)

Looks good, keep the pics coming.

DT


----------



## stef (6 Sep 2013)

interesting project.
I am just about to finish my own oven and the roof/frame should come up end of the month:


----------



## EddieJ (6 Sep 2013)

Very jealous, what a lovely build 

Please make sure that you post up the photos of the roof build as it commences.


----------



## stef (7 Sep 2013)

I will. probably in a different thread, i hijacked yours already !
regarding your oven, what will be the inner diameter, and what dome thickness will you have ? also how much insulation ?
you wont have a chemney ?


----------



## EddieJ (10 Sep 2013)

No problem with hijacking the thread. 

I'm aiming for a 42" internal measurement, and was originally going to put 50mm of vermicrete and 50mm of calsi board under the 75mm refractory brick floor. This aspect may yet change.

The main oven will be built using refractory bricks cut in half, followed by 75mm of insulation wrap, vermicrete, then finished off with a nice face brick.

There is enough room for the chimney, but I still to decide how I want to construct that.

I'm probably going to place order for materials this week, and then make a start. I also cook pulled pork outside on Boxing day, so I'm aiming to get this oven built by then. Sadly with work it isn't always easy to find time for me own projects. 

More info on the build can be found here. http://ukwoodfiredovenforum.proboards.c ... hread=1147

More info on the build can be found here


----------



## Mcluma (11 Sep 2013)

EddieJ":1xte40sw said:


> No problem with hijacking the thread.
> 
> More info on the build can be found here. http://ukwoodfiredovenforum.proboards.c ... hread=1147



GREAT - Now i want one.

I was first going for a normal BBQ area, with an oak canopy, but my son has always been talking about a pizza oven. and just now 2 builds have been on show. 

and showing the link to a whole forum full of builds - well that does it

This is great - love them all - keep the pics comming


----------



## stef (13 Sep 2013)

42, that's slightly bigger than mine.
a very good size for 4 to 5 pizzas in one go.
so that's like over a 200 pph oven. (pizzas per hour)
mine is only a 150pph.

regarding insulation under the floor, yes, it's is a must. i have 50mm, on top of a 50mm brick floor, and all this resting on 100mm of concrete. i can still feel the heat (slightly) seeping through. this means heat losses, of course.
It is acceptable at that level, but it would not have been if i did not insulate the floor.
The quantity of insulation you mention is acceptable too. but dont go for less.
keep going, its going to be great !


----------



## Alex (13 Sep 2013)

Wow cool build Eddie. 
I was wondering if I might get some advice on my oak orangery that I'm about to get on with.


----------



## Andy RV (28 Mar 2014)

Any update on this? I do love a bit of oak framing. (hammer)


----------

